# 2010 hoyt vicxen



## Witchy1 (Jul 10, 2006)

I can't speak for the other bows, but I got to shoot a Vicxen. It was smooth, quiet, no vibration. The grip was very comfortable as well.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

I use to shoot the Mathews DXT and it is a very smooth bow and I liked it alot..but then I got to shoot the Maxxis 31 with Z3 cams on it and there is no comparison...the Maxxis 31 wins hands down. It is so smooooth, quiet, and NO vibration AT ALL....I shot a vixcen at a local bow shop and it had alot of vibration in it...but then I have seen alot of people on here say they have shot the vixcen and they didnt feel any vibration...so I dont know if it was just that bow or what. But IMO you cant go wrong with the Maxxis 31! I just got me one with the Z3 cams, 25" draw length.


----------



## deerslayer451 (Sep 11, 2009)

My wife has a Vicxen and i have shot it too...this is a great bow...have also shot a DXT...being a guy..I would shoot the vicxen over the DXT any day...I dont know what vibration people are talking about..hers has NO hand shock at all...NONE...great bow


----------



## pharmdbamafan (Jul 30, 2009)

I am possibly looking at one for my wife. What is the minimum advertised price on the Vicxen?


----------



## deerslayer451 (Sep 11, 2009)

pharmdbamafan said:


> I am possibly looking at one for my wife. What is the minimum advertised price on the Vicxen?


Im in Md and paid $650


----------



## worlandarchery (Dec 12, 2009)

*hoyt vicxen*

Hi, I'm from Indiana and looking for a hoyt vicxen. My problem is I'm left handed so no one keeps them in stock =( But I found a place that can order it and it was $600 and came in 2 or 3 wks. I found two other places that it was $625 or $629. I can give you their phone number, not sure if they can order it and you pay to have it shipped to you if you're 100% sure thats what you want. I wish I could find someone who had it in my specs out of state and I'd pay for it and for it to be shipped.


----------



## hoytchic (Jan 29, 2010)

I just recently purchased a 2010 vicxen in flat black! I love it. I shoot 3d and hunt with it. It a very smooth bow. I love it.


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

i shoot the 2010 bowtech admiral flx and i love love love it! it is a wonderful bow! (read my signature) it has no hand shock what so ever. i shoot practice targets with it and i hunt. i haven't put a pic of it on here yet. the only downside some women may find is that it doesnt come in pink or purple but i dont mind i hunt alot so camo was for me but you can get it in the target bow colors like a red/black or a blue/black.. oo did i mention that i just love my bow!  goodluck with your choice


----------



## newshooter10 (Jun 15, 2009)

I got to shoot my Vicxen yesterday. Beautiful. I loved it. My groups were immediately smaller than before. Quiet, fast, very well balanced. I'm set at a 27.5" DL and 43# DW.

Bare bow was $639.00. I highly recommend it!

Good Luck!


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

newshooter10 said:


> I got to shoot my Vicxen yesterday. Beautiful. I loved it. My groups were immediately smaller than before. Quiet, fast, very well balanced. I'm set at a 27.5" DL and 43# DW.
> 
> Bare bow was $639.00. I highly recommend it!
> 
> Good Luck!


we want pic's of this Hoyt Vixen!


----------



## newshooter10 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Here you go Viperarcher...*

I love showing her off!!


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Nice rig!


----------



## bluesun7602 (Aug 23, 2005)

bowhuntinbarbie said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I'm looking to upgrade my bow this year. Looking at a Hoyt Vicxen, a Matthews DXT and the Bowtech Admiral flx. Has anyone out there purchased any one of these and what did you think? I shoot about 48# right now. 27" draw. I am really interested in the Hoyt, but haven't shot one yet. Thanks
> 
> PS I have a Parker sidekick with everything for sale. $300.00 tyd + shipping with gander mountain soft case, cobra boomslang sights, hostage rest, wrist loop, limbsaver silencers, limbsaver stabilizer and 6 carbon impact arrows.


If you want to stay in the Hoyt family, I would recommend the Kobalt. The poundage goes up to 60# - if you're at 48 right now, you don't have much further before your bow tops out. Not saying you have to be a beast to shoot archery, but if you're planning on hunting with the bow, you might want to consider that. I think the Vicxen tops out at 50.


----------



## DrumdudeLarry (Mar 22, 2008)

bluesun7602 said:


> If you want to stay in the Hoyt family, I would recommend the Kobalt. The poundage goes up to 60# - if you're at 48 right now, you don't have much further before your bow tops out. Not saying you have to be a beast to shoot archery, but if you're planning on hunting with the bow, you might want to consider that. I think the Vicxen tops out at 50.


Check the Hoyt Website http://www.hoyt.com/compound_bows/hoyt_vicxen_compound_bow.php The Vixcen tops out at 70#.


----------



## deerslayer451 (Sep 11, 2009)

Yup 70#...my wifes is a 50-60.....


----------



## worlandarchery (Dec 12, 2009)

What kind of stablizer is that? I like how it has color in it!


----------



## newshooter10 (Jun 15, 2009)

It's a Posten Woodsmen with pink insert. Was a Christmas gift from the greatest boyfriend in the world!


----------



## bluesun7602 (Aug 23, 2005)

DrumdudeLarry said:


> Check the Hoyt Website http://www.hoyt.com/compound_bows/hoyt_vicxen_compound_bow.php The Vixcen tops out at 70#.


Oops, I must have been looking at the Trykon Sport. Well that's awesome!! :star: :star:


----------



## HuntingMom0709 (Feb 22, 2010)

where can you get them? i really like the stabilizer.


----------



## deerslayer451 (Sep 11, 2009)

HuntingMom0709 said:


> where can you get them? i really like the stabilizer.



If your talking about the stab//search jim posten


----------



## Hoytgirl12 (Jun 27, 2012)

Can you post or send me some pictures at [email protected] and also is this now still available?


----------

